# Weird Board Error?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 9, 2001)

I was surfing along, reading stuff, had just finished replying to 1 post, when I went to reply to another and it told me I wasn't logged in.  >_<

If anyone has any problems please let me know.  You can e-mail me at webmaster@martialtalk.com at any time.  Just let me know what your UserName is here so I can check things out.

Thanks!


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 17, 2001)

When I first access the site, and haven't yet logged on, the General Martial Arts forum shows the last message was from Kaith on 10/17 at 4:40am.  However, after I sign on, it says the last message was on 10/16 at some other time.

:erg:?

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 17, 2001)

I figured it out...

When I don't log in, it gives me GMT.  After I log in, it goes by my time zone.  D'oh.

Cthulhu
  feelin' stupid


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 17, 2001)

:rofl: 

no comment

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *When I first access the site, and haven't yet logged on, the General Martial Arts forum shows the last message was from Kaith on 10/17 at 4:40am.  However, after I sign on, it says the last message was on 10/16 at some other time.
> *



I've found at times that the arrows on the main page in the "Last Post" column refer to a post that isn't yet available--clicking on the arrow results in either an error ("Please notify the webmaster") or an older post than the one indicated. Other times it works fine.

Overall though the system works very well. I still prefer a threaded newsreader but this is a good webgroup setup. Is it the same software as used at E-Budo?
http://204.95.207.136/vbulletin/index.php
It certainly appears to be very similar.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 18, 2001)

Hmm...I'll look into that hiccup.  Maybe a setting wrong somewhere.

We're using the same software, just a slightly newer version.  Vbulletin is a fairly popular, server friendly package.  There is comparable freebies, but the supports worth the extra cash...IMO. 

Interesting site....I'm gonna have to look around it more.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 20, 2001)

I just made a post in the "What is the are of Modern Arnis?" thread (How do do I cite a thread as a URL, by the way?). It shortened one long URL in a smart way--I was afraid it would be wrapped--but then I entered as plain text:

www.fightingarts.com,

in a sentence, and in automatically parsing the URL it included the comma "," leading to a nonfunctional URL. I realize that this may be a software issue beyond your control but I thought I'd mention it nonethless.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 20, 2001)

To be 100% certain the forum software processes the URL the way you want, along with other text formating things (colors, etc)
check out this part of the FAQ : http://www.martialtalk.com/misc.php?action=bbcode

To summarize to answer your question, sandwich the URL between [ url ] and [ / url ] tags (no spaces between the [ ] though)

You -must- include the http:// part, else it does weird things.


----------

